# Airport, Time Capsule, Xbox360 can't see network



## Harvey (Nov 17, 2009)

Hello,

We have a Time Machine and Airport Express in our house. Right now we have 2 laptops on the wireless network, and a couple of ipods.

We also have a Time Machine in the house. I believe the Time Capsule is what the computers connect to and the port is and umm... extension(?) to the network. Sorry if the terminology is wrong.

Anyway, everything is working.

Oh we also have a Wii on this network.

Anyway - we just got an xbox360, and when trying to setup wifi the network scan isn't detecting our network.

I'm pretty sure our network is broadcasting... But to be honest I can't find where I can change those settings! 

Anyway, seems the XBox is not seeing my wireless network. Any help troubleshooting this would be appreciated!

I'm at my wits end. Almost.

[UPDATE]

Okay I found in Manual Settings where I can ensure my network is being broadcast, and it is.

I also read around online and see that many people have issues with Time Capsule and Xbox 360. However, I haven'T read of anyone simply not being able to see the network.

This looked promising.
http://www.the8thsign.com/2008/04/15/microsofts-xbox360-wireless-adaptor-vs-apples-time-capsule/

But I actually have it set at 802.11n (b and g compatible) already.

Any further help appreciated!


----------



## Harvey (Nov 17, 2009)

Solved - had to switch the Time Capsule to use 802.11 g/b ONLY, not n compatible. Did this by holding down OPTION and clicking the drop down.

Also had to switch the security from WEP to WPA. Then I could see the network with the XBox


----------

